# Homemade mirror?



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

OK. I'm thinking about starting to use a helmet or eyeglass mounted mirror, and in shopping around at the LBS yesterday I picked one up and *gasp* $15 ?! Holy Cow! In my opinion, there's not $.35 worth of plastic, chrome or engineering in this thing. It can't be that difficult to construct one at home. Has anyone out there made their own, and what materials did you use?


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*It has been done before*

Here is a pic from online. It goes on your glasses and uses a spoke and a piece of mirror.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd be really careful to use shatterproof material including the mirror. Saving a few bucks ain't worth losing an eye.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

"...there's not $.35 worth of plastic, chrome or engineering in this thing." If that's your criteria, there's not much in cycling that you would own. - TF


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I'd be really careful to use shatterproof material including the mirror. Saving a few bucks ain't worth losing an eye.


bingo. it's all fun and games until...


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I've got a spare eye on the other side.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I don't and I don't recommend it.*



MikeBiker said:


> I've got a spare eye on the other side.


On my first visit to the Ocularist (the fella that makes fake (aka glass) eyes) after the operation I was amazed at how many people were in the wating room. I asked him why everyone was there. 

He said, "Everything your mother ever warned you about."

MB1
Careful


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

bigrider said:


> Here is a pic from online. It goes on your glasses and uses a spoke and a piece of mirror.


That's a bingo for the frame. I wonder what I could use for the mirror? Cut out a piece of the lens from a cheapo pair of mirrored sunglasses? It would be convex....sorry..Just thinking out loud.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

A mirror mounted on your helmet or glasses strike me as a bad idea in general, because of the safety issue. 

I use a hood-mounted mirror. Yeah it looks dorky, but it's not likely to be a safety hazard in a fall.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Tried home-made, went back to commercial*

I did the homemade mirror thing with little success. I got a good bit of mirror, secured it well to a shaped spoke, and secured the spoke to my helmet. The spoke was too stiff to easily make the fine adjustments needed to get the correct rear view. I eventually abandoned the exercise and went with one of these:

http://www.cycleaware.com/products/reflex.php

This mirror is easy to adjust and holds its adjustment well. I didn't have enough of a flat surface on my Ghisallo helmet, so I filled the gap with hot glue.


----------

